# Help needed in calibrating my new 32" LG LS4600



## ajay600 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all..
this is my first led tv. i used the picture wizard for calibrating but i still am not satisfied with the pic quality..

can some 1 share me your settings..

Thanks!


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 27, 2013)

I can understand your concern about the picture quality. Please check out this cnet link about the picture calibration settings LG 47LS4600 picture settings - CNET HDTV picture settings Forums. I am pretty sure that they will be able to help you out. Let me know If these setting were any good to you or not.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been scouring the web over these past few days for some calibration settings for you to try out, but I have been unsuccessful so far.  Keep in mind that each LCD screen will have a different optimal calibration setting because no two panels come out of a manufacturing plant exactly the same, so any calibration settings you may find will only be useful as a starting point for your own TV's calibration.  You can calibrate the TV yourself quite easily with a calibration DVD.  Check out this link: TV Calibration Review 2013 | LCD Calibration | HDTV Calibration Disc - TopTenREVIEWS

All you need to do is run the DVD and adjust your settings according the manual that comes with it.  It's simple to do!  Meanwhile, if I can find any settings for you to try out, I'll let you know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ajay600 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Help needed in calibrating my new 32&amp;amp;quot; LG LS4600*

Thnks for the help guys...

@Sumit Anand, I tried these.. but they look dull.. However these settings look good for period films like movies before 1980 because of the colour tones used in those films from those used in present day films...

I caled a LG guy for installation and he helped me with silight modifications to the default settings availble in the TV..
The PQ looks better now with the new setings..

Ill post the detailed settings tomorrow..

@LGWRSherlock - spent every of my last money on the new HD tv and Videocon D@H HD connection.. So atleast for now i cant offerd the calibration tool..

BTW, HD channels on Vodeocon D2H are the best.. amazing PQ. the best i would say



LGWRSherlock said:


> I've been scouring the web over these past few days for some calibration settings for you to try out, but I have been unsuccessful so far.  Keep in mind that each LCD screen will have a different optimal calibration setting because no two panels come out of a manufacturing plant exactly the same, so any calibration settings you may find will only be useful as a starting point for your own TV's calibration.  You can calibrate the TV yourself quite easily with a calibration DVD.  Check out this link: TV Calibration Review 2013 | LCD Calibration | HDTV Calibration Disc - TopTenREVIEWS
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



i have a doubt.. can HD videos be played with NO loss in clarity via the USB port on my TV or does the HD video looses its clarity if not played hrough HDMi port


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2013)

clarity depends on settings especially if you use pc/laptop to play HD videos connected to tv through hdmi port.since you had to ask for calibration settings i am certain that you will be far more confused setting various settings in pc/laptop like graphics driver settings/video player settings/renderer settings etc.so my suggestion is use usb port as much as possible to play HD videos because in this case TV will do all the work for which you have more or less learned the settings.


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2013)

ajay600 said:


> Hi all..
> this is my first led tv. i used the picture wizard for calibrating but i still am not satisfied with the pic quality..
> 
> can some 1 share me your settings..
> ...



you can use free calibration disc which is released by AVS forum I don't remember its name.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 29, 2013)

Minion said:


> you can use free calibration disc which is released by AVS forum I don't remember its name.



Oh yea!  I completely forgot about AVS Forum's free calibration disc!  You can download it here: AVS HD 709 - Blu-ray & MP4 Calibration

Now, all you need to do is burn this onto a disc.  If you don't have a Blu-ray burner, I'm sure you there are little shops that will do it for you for very cheap.  Other than that, make sure you follow all the instruction carefully!  Here's to hoping you see the best quality picture out of your LG TV!  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

